# special K



## delb t (Jun 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new special K- WELL its not new theyve changed the recipe- on the box it says made with 3 wholegrains- its pretty awful !!- Have managed to find 5 of the old style at a local co-op as a tick-over.Anyone tried another brand aldi etc that tastes like the original? why change a decent product ?


----------



## jalapino (Jun 24, 2013)

delb t said:


> Has anyone tried the new special K- WELL its not new theyve changed the recipe- on the box it says made with 3 wholegrains- its pretty awful !!- Have managed to find 5 of the old style at a local co-op as a tick-over.Anyone tried another brand aldi etc that tastes like the original? why change a decent product ?



I love special k......I agree why change if it tastes worse!!


----------



## delb t (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you tried it? its sweeter/ texture is different/yuk- stock up on the old style if you can find it- I searched and only the co-op had some ..........so I cleared the shelves


----------



## Redkite (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmm, I haven't had Special K for a long time.  In fact I hated it when they replaced it before - do you remember the old Special K that looked a bit like Rice Krispies cut in half?  Not these large malted flakes.  Now that was nice cereal!  (Going back a good few years....)


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2013)

I like special K but will be not happy if new version tastes sweet. Thats the whole point of paying a bit extra & getting something that is better for you.


----------



## David H (Jun 29, 2013)

Because I'm a Coeliac I eat Doves Farm Cereal Flakes (like Special K but Gluten Free)







Nutrition for Doves Farm Cereal Flakes.


Typical values 	per 100g 	per 30g
Energy 	        347kcal 	104kcal
Energy 	        1473KJ 	  442KJ
Protein 	          9.6g 	    2.9g
Carbohydrate 	 74.3g 	  *22.3g*
(of which sugars)  6.3g 	    *1.9g*
Fat 	                 1.3g    	    *0.4g*
(saturates) 	 0.5g 	         * 0.12g*
Fibre 	                 7.5g 	           *2.3g*
Sodium 	         0.4g    	   *0.1g*


*Much better figures all round.*


Nutrition for Special K


----------



## Dory (Jul 2, 2013)

special K is the biggest con going! sells itself as a suitable cereal for aiding dieting yes has more sugar, salt etc and less fibre than a lot of 'non' diet foods (hence it's not approved by SW as an acceptable cereal to count toward your fibre intake)........

i'm pretty sure i saw the contents of rice crispies were better (think it was in terms of less sugar and salt anyway)....


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 7, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Hmm, I haven't had Special K for a long time.  In fact I hated it when they replaced it before - do you remember the old Special K that looked a bit like Rice Krispies cut in half?  Not these large malted flakes.  Now that was nice cereal!  (Going back a good few years....)



Yep - I remember those too!


----------

